# Can anybody think of a nice middle name for Maisie?



## stacie-leigh

Hi everybody,

I was just wondering if anybody knew of a nice middle name from Maisie Hardy?

Thank you :flower:


----------



## LoolaBear

Maisie's a very pretty name, but if i were to be honest i think it doesnt quite go with hardy. to me it sounds like too many 'ee' ending names, but then i dont like names that sound similar or begin or end the same as to me sometimes they can sound like a bit of a tongue twister.
thats just me though hun so please dont take it personally. xx


----------



## Pearls18

Hey hun, I will be predictable and suggest Grace lol! I think Grace is such a lovely middle name and goes so well with so many names. I agree that with two &#8216;y&#8217; ending names you need a one syllable middle name, so think Maisie Grace Hardy sounds cute :) sumit like Eve would work lovely too x


----------



## pixydust

Maisie Jade's nice :)


----------



## XfairyhopesX

I like maisie rae hardy x


----------



## Pearls18

XfairyhopesX said:


> I like maisie rae hardy x

Oooh that's cute x


----------



## milliemollie

Rose?


----------



## MUMOF5

My little sister is Maisie Anne, i really like Maisie Grace :thumbup:. xx


----------



## stacie-leigh

Thank you for your comments :) We had in mind Maisie Grace Hardy but I wasn't too sure if it was too predictable, I understand what you mean about the 'ee' endings, it never really crossed my mind :) I don't think our baby will ever have a name ;) I like Maisie Rae but somebody I know has a little girl called Maisie Rae :flower: x


----------



## stacie-leigh

Oh and Jade is our dogs name :D And Rose is my step daughters middle name x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Masie lou?
xx


----------



## LoolaBear

stacie-leigh said:


> Thank you for your comments :) We had in mind Maisie Grace Hardy but I wasn't too sure if it was too predictable, I understand what you mean about the 'ee' endings, it never really crossed my mind :) I don't think our baby will ever have a name ;) I like Maisie Rae but somebody I know has a little girl called Maisie Rae :flower: x

going by one of your other posts i like the name keira grace hardy. sounds pretty, or if you dont want the 'predictable' middle names keira faye hardy is pretty, keira rae hardy, keira annabel hardy, keira maddison Hardy are a few other suggestions. xx


----------



## KiansMummy

Maisy Louise??


----------



## stacie-leigh

I really like Keira Faye Hardy  Thank you. I have an auntie who I don't get on with called lou/louise so I am not sure on that, but thank you :flower: x


----------



## LoolaBear

lol your welcome, i love thinknig of baby names, ive been thinking of names i like way before i even fell pregnant! xx


----------



## Rosykk

Masie-May, Masie -Jean, Masie-Jo xx


----------



## AyaChan

I like Maisie Leigh Hardy


----------



## stacie-leigh

I would love to call our baby Maisie Leigh Hardy :D My middle name is Leigh and I was named after my cousin who we lost contact with for 18 years, but we got in touch with her last year :) I really like the idea of continueing with the name, but I am not sure if it is a bit strange? x


----------



## stacie-leigh

Rosykk said:


> Masie-May, Masie -Jean, Masie-Jo xx

I really like Maisie May, but I am not sure if it is too much of a mouth full :flower: x


----------



## LunaRose

stacie-leigh said:


> I would love to call our baby Maisie Leigh Hardy :D My middle name is Leigh and I was named after my cousin who we lost contact with for 18 years, but we got in touch with her last year :) I really like the idea of continueing with the name, but I am not sure if it is a bit strange? x

I don't it's strange at all! It's nice you want to carry on the name!

I agree Masie Leigh is a nice name :thumbup:

xx


----------



## MUMOF5

LEIGH IS MY MIDDLE NAME, I THINK MAISIE LEIGH IS LOVELY AND ESPECIALLY AS SHE'LL BE NAMED AFTER YOU, I DONT THINK ITS STRANGE AT ALL :flower:. XX


----------



## stacie-leigh

Thank you. It may well be Maisie Leigh Hardy :flower: I think it is lovely and definatley my favourite combination yet x


----------



## stacie-leigh

Oh, that is if baby is a girl!!! Ha ha ;) x


----------



## LoolaBear

stacie-leigh said:


> Oh, that is if baby is a girl!!! Ha ha ;) x

do you think baby is a girl? you got a feeling about it at all?
maisie leigh is very pretty :thumbup: very similar to one of the options OH came up with great minds think alike! xx


----------



## stacie-leigh

I actually think it is a boy! Although I am only guessing at that because everybody else seems to think it is a girl :flower: Me and OH just don't agree on boys names, so it is nice to play about with girls names :) x


----------



## LoolaBear

:haha: well if you think its a boy best get agreeing on something sooner or later :haha: otherwise if baby is a boy then he will just be called baby boy hardy!! :rofl: not nice 
go buy a baby book and throw it at him and say choose a boys name now! :haha: give him the hormonal treatment he might come round to some of your boys names then.
good luck and hope you find the perfect name for little lady or little man. xx


----------



## stacie-leigh

Oh believe me, I have tried the hormonal treatment ;) I honestly think if our baby is a boy he will just be 'baby hardy' :wacko: 

My OH came up with Leon the other day, which I don't mind. It is an improvement from the rest of his suggestions anyway :winkwink: 

I am sure we will choose a name one day, I hope :flower: xx


----------



## bodacious

I was going to suggest leigh, rose, and Louise but they're all on here! Good luck!


----------



## misspeach24

Maisie Louise Hardy or Maisie Jane Hardy


----------



## AyaChan

I also like Maisie Rae :D


----------



## NuKe

milliemollie said:


> Rose?

I immediately thought maisie rose!

maisie clare
maisie emma
maisie jean


----------

